# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Post Competition water retention?SuperFreaky

## dananimal

Is it normal to blow up like a fucking balloon after the show. Its now been 4 days since mine and I look like Im about 20%bf and my ankles face, and everything else is puffy as hell. Comments on this would be appreciated. Like how long does it take to go away and what can I do to speed up the process.

----------


## PTbyJason

I put on 30 lbs in 4 days after my competition. So, it's not totally abnormal. It sucks doesn't it. You work your butt off, and then you swell up like a balloon. I would love to see some feedback on this as well though. I am assuming that you keep a semi-precontest diet after your show and slowly increase sodium again.

----------


## dananimal

Yah, thats what my plan of attack is. I took sunday and monday off diet and exercise, and started diet again on tuesday, and started cardio up and weight training on wednesday. Im slamming water like its cool. Im starting to see the water come off. not much yet but Ill keep updating so we can figure out a time frame on how long it takes to get back with this method. I hope it works. Im going to the Virgin Islands in for Thanksgiving and I dont want to look like the Michelen Boy. gEEEEZZZZZ

----------


## PTbyJason

LOL, I hear you bro. Keep us updated. Sounds like a good plan.

----------


## Captainutrition

I second that weight gain. I ate some much crap, that my skin on my lower body felt so tight from all the pizza, pies, cobbler, cookies, etc. It was uncomfortable. 
You're body has been in such a state that when it gets ahold of salt, greasy food, and tons of sugar that it goes into shock. I promise you that after the next contest I won't be doing that to my bod.

----------


## dananimal

Its Friday now. Things are starting to drain out. Im still holding alot though. I think my plan is working well so far. Its sick though, I can feel the water jiggling around when I do cardio. Its so weird, you go from looking awesome and within 48hours later, you look like youve been sitting on a couch stuffing your face with potato chips for the last six months. How bizarre. Oh well Ill keep the update going. Today was the first time Ive gone tanning since my show last saturday. I have completley avoided mirrors and the scale, first off so I dont become overwhelmingly depressed, and secondly become discouraged and start stuffing my face with ice cream, really creating some real fat. Thats it for now. Catch you bros lata

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

After my shows I pigged out for a week or two on anything. I noticed I blew up and got stronger on the bench than before I started dieting for the show. I would actually look better the next day than I did on stage. Fist two shows I did I noticed that and learned to use that to my advantage. So my two shows the next year I dieted lil different and came in fuller and placed higher. 1st in my weight class in one show and I got second in the next show I did even though I shoulda got 1st for that one too...grrrrrr  :Frown:

----------


## dananimal

Ok boys heres the final update I will post on this thread. Its been exactly two weeks to the day since my show. Like I said before, I shot up from 190 to 220 within 48 hours after my show. I told you all my plan of attack to loose all that water. Ive been sticking to it. Ive cheated on the diet here and there but nothing serious. So this is it. I weighed in today at 188. I lost all the water, and I am leaner now then at my show. So my plan worked out. I however add some all natural dieuretics in that I bought at wall mart. So thats it for this. Im happy it went away!!!

----------


## silverfox

Yep, normal "rebound" ever wrose if you using diaredics. I wait and week, then take bit of lasix and aldactone to ride myself of water, for me i dropped 13lbs overnight! and am lean again

----------


## Lmg2701

yea, if your using diuretics you should ramp down after the competition, it will lessen the rebound effect.

----------

